# For INTX's, How do you get ENFX's off your back?



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

The ENFJ's more aggressive, but the ENFP's more persistent. Both are beyond annoying. Wat do?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

It makes for a good story element in a cartoon. You should enjoy it, grab a video camera and record it. Otherwise you can always be extremely rude.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Otherwise you can always be extremely rude.


it comes naturally in response to overbearing f's. Doesn't seem to stop them for some reason though.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

1yesman9 said:


> it comes naturally in response to overbearing f's. Doesn't seem to stop them for some reason though.


Sometimes it works. One time I stole a girl's book and hit some other girl in the head with it and a teacher said that I was raised incorrectly and needed help. I think violence may be a step further. Why are they chasing you exactly?


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Sometimes it works. One time I stole a girl's book and hit some other girl in the head with it and a teacher said that I was raised incorrectly and needed help. I think violence may be a step further. Why are they chasing you exactly?


i'm literally silent silent bob, so they want to "connectzzhurrdur" with me, and probably hug me (vomits*)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

1yesman9 said:


> i'm literally silent silent bob, so they want to "connectzzhurrdur" with me, and probably hug me (vomits*)


Alright I have the same problem. I'm in a new school and at the beginning there was this whole group of girls in English annoying me trying to say "hi, how are you? Blah." So what I did was ignore them. Whenever I tried talking to me I would just look them straight in the eyes. They obviously got the impression that I hated them. I don't really hate them but they are relatively done with their nonsense. I guess it's mean if you think about it.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Alright I have the same problem. I'm in a new school and at the beginning there was this whole group of girls in English annoying me trying to say "hi, how are you? Blah." So what I did was ignore them. Whenever I tried talking to me I would just look them straight in the eyes. They obviously got the impression that I hated them. I don't really hate them but they are relatively done with their nonsense. I guess it's mean if you think about it.


hey, if I never requested that you speak with me, i'm not obligated to speak to you.

Plus, I start to get overly rash and critical when you push into my "boundaries" too hard, in the wrong way. ENTPs are much better at it an F types. They just make some really stupid joke that reverse psychologies you into laughing, and you're friends.


----------



## INTP96 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tear down the ENFJ by telling them they don't matter to you 
Same with ENFP except never talk to them again when they try to talk to you


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

1yesman9 said:


> The ENFJ's more aggressive, but the ENFP's more persistent. Both are beyond annoying. Wat do?


Just have sex with them, I'm sure you will never hear from again after that! :ninja:


----------



## babushka (Nov 5, 2014)

I critique a person's personality faults until it hurts their feelings and they think I'm a sociopath.

Usually end up feeling pretty bad, but not enough to take things back.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

1. Sit them down nicely and tell them that they are annoying you, but be nice about it.

2. Tell them that they are ugly.

3. Patiently talk it out with them, and say that they are wasting your time.

4. Be really really nice, they cry easily, and you'll be in trouble if the waterworks start coming.

5. Kill their mother.

6. Bash their head with a brick and hide their bodies in the forest.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

ArtOfBreaking said:


> 1. Sit them down nicely and tell them that they are annoying you, but be nice about it.
> 
> 2. Tell them that they are ugly.
> 
> ...


interesting.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I find that constant barrages of insults mixed with pointing out their failings work.


----------



## Drakes (Aug 4, 2013)

Don't hate on them just yet, glasshoppa. you'll need the ENFs to remain sane when you're older, have learned being a complete loner is no fun, and are dealing with the unremittingly SJ world. they see deeper meaning, you need a breath of it from time to time.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> I find that constant barrages of insults *mixed with pointing out their failings work*.


Especially this with ENFJs. 

ENFPs... well, honestly, they're so cute when they get worked up. I've been given hell for being "evil" or whatnot before by many ENFPs (both tested and probable) over the years, and to be honest, I enjoy it. And I argue. Not in a vicious or brutal or "Hannibal Lecture" sort of way, but in a bantering way. And if you do it this way, they have this odd thing where they honestly respect the fact that you're not backing down and like you for it, almost in spite of themselves. :tongue:

_"You're horrible!"_ they say, but they are smiling. And the look in their eyes... they're _admiring_ you for it! 

:laughing:


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

This is so cute.

My professor is an ENFJ and she talks to me once in a while since I come to class early every day (I go to every class early, not just hers).

And the other day she invited me to go somewhere with her on Halloween, and I just flatly declined. I was high on caffeine at the time, so it was very easy for me to say no. 

Usually it isn't, though. I think I am an so instinctual variant. I took an enneagram test and it confirmed my hunch--that I strongly match type 5 so dom.

I really wish I could meet a confirmed ENFP in one of my classes. Why do they seem so elusive? I bet there's one right under my nose whom I haven't even noticed.

But rather, I want to meet another female ENTP.

There's something about male ENTPs I just find lackluster. (probably their maleness).


----------



## Sinister Magick (Sep 1, 2014)

contradict them or make them feel irrelevant


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

1yesman9 said:


> interesting.


I know I am.


----------

